# gender critical memes



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 8, 2019)

In this thread, we post images making fun of transgender culture.















Spoiler


----------



## No Exit (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2019)

This sounds like a fun concept


----------



## BingBong (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2019)

Ok, ill post something more in spirit with the feeling of the thread. Here is the collage I created to sum up the existence of our beloved Secret Gamer Girl


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 8, 2019)

These memes certainly get better (and more horrifying) the longer you look at them. Now that ironic nazi memes are declining in value this might be my next market to invest in.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2019)

_In 1994, a team of students broke in to the abandoned Missisipi state asylum seeking to document the untouched ruins and to uncover the source of the local legend surrounding the so called "__Wigged Witch Wendigo__"

They were never seen again.

Twenty years later, as the crumbling structure was being demolished, a broken camera encrusted with dried blood was found in the basement, wrapped up inside the tattered jacket of one of the missing students, alongside a rusty space camp participation medal, the bones of several small dogs, an unread copy of "Game Development for Dummies: Remedial Edition", a number of Chinese restaurant menus, and the desiccated, mummified genitalia of what could have been a donkey or an elk.

Only one photo, badly decomposed, was recovered from the film and the main subject was identified as one of the missing students, Natalie O Brien.

Her fate, and that of the others in her team, remains unknown._


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 8, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 8, 2019)

Trans rights!


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## post (Nov 8, 2019)

they probably have osteoporosis so one tard kick would liquefy their spinal column


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 8, 2019)

New age religion when
Trans millitia when
Trans SEZ when


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 8, 2019)

I used a bunch of the pictures posted by @Judge Holden up above in the Wu video I made last year parodying Dawn of the Dead so I'll post that one. A zombie apocalypse and troon apocalypse have some similarities, they're both gross and violate peoples personal boundaries.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 8, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I used a bunch of the pictures posted by @Judge Holden up above in the Wu video I made last year parodying Dawn of the Dead so I'll post that one. A zombie apocalypse and troon apocalypse have some similarities, they're both gross and violate peoples personal boundaries.


Where did the zombies come from


----------



## remiem (Nov 8, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> View attachment 1002504



This one has a third panel





 and is by redkatherinee / rredpeach

She's Radfem and if you google you'll see endless tumblr meltdowns of the special snowflakes over her content, as well as attempting to lambast anyone who'd reblog her fanart.


----------



## remiem (Nov 8, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone. My dick is just for show now


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 8, 2019)

This war between "TERFs" and other feminists is like a race in the special Olympics, no matter who wins, they're all still retar.ded.


----------



## Coke Pope (Nov 8, 2019)

Somehow you TERFs manage to be even more butthurt and entitled than trannies. But don't worry, you have emotional support groups such as r/femcels and lolcow.farm.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 8, 2019)

Trannies and radfems are both stupid as fuck and the internet would be better off without them.

That said, a lot of these memes are good.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 8, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Trannies and radfems are both stupid as fuck and the internet would be better off without them.
> 
> That said, a lot of these memes are good.


What's the internet for if not watching people who are stupid as fuck?


----------



## Wish I knew (Nov 8, 2019)

Posting these old gems


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 8, 2019)

remiem said:


> This one has a third panel
> 
> View attachment 1002659
> 
> ...





remiem said:


> View attachment 1002679
> View attachment 1002678
> 
> 
> ...


Radfem content is cringe though


----------



## remiem (Nov 8, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> Radfem content is cringe though



Generally yes. I didn't think we were debating that? I just find this artist to have some good illustrated points in a few of their comics about troons. Even though a lot of redfems are batty with some of their views.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 9, 2019)

remiem said:


> I just find this artist to have some good illustrated points in a few of their comics about troons.


Fake new.


----------



## オウム 2 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Whelp_Bai (Nov 9, 2019)

Folks should just spam this gif in any "trans women are biological women" post


----------



## post (Nov 9, 2019)

the third troon is not the same person on the couch, but its still one of the AGP golems you can see walking around AGDQ


----------



## Ashenthorn (Nov 9, 2019)

Two in a row from TTT this morning:


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 9, 2019)

Probably dont count but whatever im using it


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 10, 2019)

post said:


> View attachment 1003150
> the third troon is not the same person on the couch, but its still one of the AGP golems you can see walking around AGDQ



What's the story behind this? Is the photo below taken before the ones up top? When was the photo below taken?


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 11, 2019)

This thread would be nothing without some ResetEra lunacy sponsored by @DriveByTrolling 






						NeoGAF & ResetERA
					

No, you're not.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 11, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> What's the story behind this? Is the photo below taken before the ones up top? When was the photo below taken?



I would guess that it's taken at AGDQ 2013. On the left is Cosmo, above him is his womansona Narcissa. One year later at AGDQ something happened that broke his brain. While speedrunning Zelda or something his longtime girlfriend decided to become polyamorous with the other nerds and his internet friends. It's my suspicion that this sent him down the path of becoming his own perfect woman.

Thumbnail of people describing what was going on, it's mainly about another streamers girlfriend. Big picture so click the arrow in the top right to have it open full size in another window(or right click - view image in firefox or open image in new tab in chrome).


Short version from reddit. There's a thread on the guy here as well that have more info on everything.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 11, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I would guess that it's taken at AGDQ 2013. On the left is Cosmo, above him is his womansona Narcissa. One year later at AGDQ something happened that broke his brain. While speedrunning Zelda or something his longtime girlfriend decided to become polyamorous with the other nerds and his internet friends. It's my suspicion that this sent him down the path of becoming his own perfect woman.
> 
> Thumbnail of people describing what was going on, it's mainly about another streamers girlfriend. Big picture so click the arrow in the top right to have it open full size in another window(or right click - view image in firefox or open image in new tab in chrome).
> View attachment 1005649
> ...



Ok, 2013 would make sense, because it seems to me like the trans stuff really took off around 2014/2015.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 12, 2019)

post said:


> View attachment 1002509
> they probably have osteoporosis so one tard kick would liquefy their spinal column


I honestly can't tell if that's photoshopped or not.  That head doesn't look like it goes with that body at all, but on the other hand, he's the most normal looking person in this thread.


----------



## post (Nov 12, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> I honestly can't tell if that's photoshopped or not.  That head doesn't look like it goes with that body at all, but on the other hand, he's the most normal looking person in this thread.


oh you want more?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 13, 2019)

post said:


> oh you want more?
> 
> View attachment 1006532
> 
> View attachment 1006533


At least 100 if they're lined up just right


----------



## LazloChalos (Nov 13, 2019)

I rarely stray from General or A&H, so I find a lot of this horrifying.

Why do these people think a dress and makeup makes them women? Those fucking jawlines, not to mention the odd similarities among them, make them look so disturbing.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 13, 2019)

post said:


> oh you want more?
> 
> View attachment 1006532
> 
> View attachment 1006533



You don't even realize. This is not conventional war This is psychological warfare. You see this nigga first thing you notice is he's doing half reps... then you notice it's an empty bar... your mind is slowly collapsing, the angles are non-euclidean on this nigga... then you finally acknowledge it's a smith machine too... too many paradoxes, your mind is too fatigued... you finally go to see the new Star Wars movie and order some funko pops. The war is lost.


----------



## BlueSylveon (Nov 15, 2019)

what in the honest fuck did i just read through


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 15, 2019)

post said:


> oh you want more?
> 
> View attachment 1006532
> 
> View attachment 1006533


If they mobbed me I could probably take about 30-40 at once, more if I manage to get one by the legs and swing it about like a flail. If they came at me one at a time I could go until my arms give out.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 15, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 1011256
> View attachment 1011257
> View attachment 1011259



The second one just makes me sad.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 15, 2019)

LazloChalos said:


> I rarely stray from General or A&H, so I find a lot of this horrifying.
> 
> Why do these people think a dress and makeup makes them women? Those fucking jawlines, not to mention the odd similarities among them, make them look so disturbing.



I guess you have never seen a stinkditch before, right? You've seen nothing yet, go to the trans community thread and open every spoiler that you encounter.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 17, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 1011256
> View attachment 1011257
> View attachment 1011259



TBH I think the last one is either trolling or trying to make some sort of a point. Or both.


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Jan 1, 2020)

Apologies for the necro


Spoiler: Horrific


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Jan 1, 2020)

Ze Ubermensch said:


> Apologies for the necro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrific
> ...



fuck you


----------



## Sonya-chan (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Jan 1, 2020)

Really like this thread but I have nothing to contribute. Posting so it's in my history.


----------



## WEEDle (Jan 1, 2020)

Ze Ubermensch said:


> Apologies for the necro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrific
> ...



Thanks for the necro, looks necrotic. 



??? said:


> Really like this thread but I have nothing to contribute. Posting so it's in my history.



You could always just put this thread in your "watch" list (button is at the top of the thread, right hand side).


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Jan 2, 2020)

Denmark Mafia said:


> fuck you


Ignore the warning, you'll soon be mourning


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Corgo (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## left arm (Jan 5, 2020)

Not sure where else to put this but have this autistic bingo I made based off of common behavior I've observed from trans people online. Enjoy, or don't enjoy (because it could be improved or whatever).


(Also if you're wondering why there's no "pronouns in bio" or "a child sex abuse victim", I made this with the challenge of not putting any of the very easy stereotypes on this.)


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 5, 2020)

post said:


> oh you want more?
> 
> View attachment 1006532
> 
> View attachment 1006533


send him/her/it to the interior of any Polish city with that cake and you'll soon find out


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Denmark Mafia (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 9, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I used a bunch of the pictures posted by @Judge Holden up above in the Wu video I made last year parodying Dawn of the Dead so I'll post that one. A zombie apocalypse and troon apocalypse have some similarities, they're both gross and violate peoples personal boundaries.



Why does Wu do that open mouth face at people?  Is he trying to scare them away like an ape?


----------



## Azafran90 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ze Ubermensch said:


> Apologies for the necro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrific
> ...


imagine walking around with a sausage sewn into your crotch. A flailing, soft, un-responding sausage that looks like a penis drawn by a 12 y/o in an all-girl's school.
I'm not even going to start with the fakeginas, but I'll say that fakenises look like they never rendered correctly.


----------



## Purin Chan (Mar 14, 2020)

Unoriginal Username said:


> Posting these old gems
> View attachment 1002864
> View attachment 1002865
> View attachment 1002866


Part two to that last image


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 14, 2020)

PururinSenpai said:


> Part two to that last image
> View attachment 1186935


WTF is sam hyde doing 2nd from the right lol


----------



## MiriamVanilla (Feb 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> View attachment 1091423


White people seriously thinking anime characters are supposed to look like them.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 17, 2021)




----------

